# Stimulus check & Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info



## xalime (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m a US citizen living in Spain and have not filed US taxes in 4 years because I was not required based on my low income. I do have a US bank account, so when IRS posted Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info for citizens who are otherwise not required to file, I thought applying for stimulus check would be simple. My filing status is HOH. I did not make any money last year and lived on money borrowed from my family in the US, so I entered zero in all questions related to income on Form 1040 provided for Non-Filers. The IRS rejected it saying it “must have a non-zero value.” Ok, so I remembered I sold something I made for 200 euros and also made $3 interest on my US bank account so I guess I can put that as my income and dividends. But I also have a Spanish bank account with about 2000 euros so I think I’ll need to file Schedule B as well. QUESTION: I haven’t seen any information specifically including expats as eligible to file Non-Filers: Enter Payment Info but I certainly meet all of the stated requirements. Is there any other way for expats who have not filed 2018 and 2019 taxes (and are not required to file) to apply for stimulus check? I lost practice filing taxes and the Non-Filers form is not as simple as I expected when the IRS said the only purpose was to obtain payment information so that stimulus check could be deposited in bank account. Thank you!


----------

